# Help!! Mahindra 2615 Starting Issues



## jlc226 (Sep 25, 2016)

I loaded my tractor on my trailer to do a little work on my deer plot. No problems. Got there and the engine would turn over but not crank. I changed the fuel filter which was fine, but no joy.

I took it to a member of my church who works on tractors (most swap out parts). And he said he thought it was the kill solenoid, so we swapped it out and it cranked right up.

Got it home to start using it and suddenly it died, like the fuel was shut off. This tractor does bot have a seat safety switch and when it does crank after leaving it sit for a bit it will run a couple of minutes and die (while idling)

So, I'm thinking a short or voltage issue. I don't have a wiring diagram. I've unhooked the kill solenoid and one side shows 12 volts other side 0 with the key on but not engaged. When I turn the key to crank both sides show 10-11 volts.

Any thoughts???


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jlc226, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Check that you are getting power to the kill solenoid. Might be a blown fuse. With power on, disconnect and reconnect the solenoid. You should be able to hear an audible "click" confirming that it is functional. Check it out.


----------



## jlc226 (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks, I have and fuse is good. I've also made sure fuel pump is getting fuel (and it is). I do hear a click when it's running right before it dies.


----------



## jlc226 (Sep 25, 2016)

The old adage must be true, the simplest solution is usually it. I adjusted the kill solenoid back a bit and bingo. Looks like he had it a bit too tight. Thanks for your help!


----------

